# Strange cryptid/UFO/Ghost encounters on the road?



## Everymanalion (Jul 21, 2015)

I am reading a book about cryptids/ufos/ghosts etc and I am curious, has anyone been on the road/traveling and seen anything strange or something you cannot explain? 

I remember once I was up in the Organ mountains in New Mexico at night hiking around and I saw an old time lantern, flame and all, about 50-75 yards adjacent to me on the mountain swaying as it is was walking, as I called out, it kept walking, not closer nor farther from me, just walking. I started making my way towards it out of curiosity and about 15 yards away I shone my flashlight on it and it dissapeared, there was no vegetation to hide behind, no prints(this was on the side of a gravely outcrop on the mountain, should have been slide prints) and no general disturbance. 

Anything strange ever happen to you as well?


----------



## Mankini (Jul 21, 2015)

yes. in kommerscheidt Germany I went to an old ww2 battlefield and young American dude ghosts were wandering around lost, calling out. ghosts can sense us and many times these poor fools don't realize theyre dead; wander around for decades not knowing how to get to heaven or hell. or they could be just psychic energy imprints on the space/time continuum...who knows!


----------



## Odin (Jul 21, 2015)

Taking I-80 east after my enlistment. I think somewhere... Between Wyoming and Nebraska? maybe?

I saw what could have been numerous Meteors... separately not at once. 
Only weird thing was the streaks were if I put my hand up as thick as my index (or middle) finger against the sky. Also the color of the flame? was a greenish hue. with maybe white and blue highlights. Was it something else? I dunno... heard about green fire ball phenomenon in ufology though.

Other than that... I've had episodes of sleep paralysis... notably while I was in the service and living in barracks... (weird) and strange lucid dreams as a kid.

Um... OH and I dunno was I twelve or ten years old? I had a sighting when I was at an aunts apartment on her balcony. 
Cylindrical object high in the sky. Could block it out with my thumbnail if I held up my hand. Dull gray metal and had antenna? and protruding technological looking stuff. 

Not sure but felt to close to be a satellite... or my vision was superboy level as a kid... I dunno.


----------



## dirty andy (Jul 21, 2015)

When I was living in a trailer in a village called oval my girlfriend and I were convinced there was a tribe of Sasquatch throwing rocks at our home. At two in the morning I went outside in thre January snow and shot a shotgun in the air twice. We never had the problem again. We had been smoking pcp however....

But I know those fuckers are out there.


----------



## 4t7 (Jul 21, 2015)

I've had ALOT of ufo and other paranormal encounters. I'm pretty drunk right now and really don't want to get into all that right now. And honestly most of it is pretty fuckin' unbelievable and would make me look realllly crazy [emoji40] Suffice to say though some really freaky shit has happened to me [emoji33][emoji89][emoji15] Not much of it really happened 'on the road' though..


----------



## Odin (Jul 22, 2015)

4t7 said:


> I've had ALOT of ufo and other paranormal encounters. I'm pretty drunk right now and really don't want to get into all that right now. And honestly most of it is pretty fuckin' unbelievable and would make me look realllly crazy [emoji40] Suffice to say though some really freaky shit has happened to me [emoji33][emoji89][emoji15] Not much of it really happened 'on the road' though..



It's more common than you know. Don't rule anything out.

Have you ever as a kid... I'm saying... ten or so years old. Had a dream of being chased by something with a big head... through honey.?? I mean like your trying to run but the air around you is thick as sugar and molasses?

Or whatever.

Haha...


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 22, 2015)

I *love* stories like these!! Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## Johny (Mar 1, 2016)

Went from the Oklahoma panhandle to Montana /Canada boarder ,then to Roswell. 
Well on the way from Roswell back to Oklahoma somewhere outside Amarillo we slowed down for a hitchhiker and just when we were about to stop we noticed this chick was standing all the way in the ditchnot even on the road and her arm reached from the ditch over the shoulder all the way to the car door. 
She didn't look like she really had a face and was just standing in the middle of nowhere in west Texas in the middle of the night. 
Needless to say we left her ads looking freaky on the side of the road.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 14, 2016)

Johny said:


> Needless to say we left her ads



what was she advertising?


----------



## jaws (Mar 14, 2016)

I sometimes have pretty trip dreams when squating in abandoned places.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Mar 14, 2016)

Tempted to BS here, so tempted. 

But no, alas, nothing, never. And when I lay down for some terrific sleep in some remote place it is always the raccoon that haunts me. Maybe it's my spirit animal.

There are always those places that are inexplicably creepy though, for no apparent reason. They just don't seem like a right place to stay // pass through and I steer clear. Whether camping out, hoofing it, or just tripping balls in the house. There are strange people, too, and I steer clear of those also.


----------



## Johny (Mar 15, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> what was she advertising?


I ment ass


----------



## CelticWanderer (Mar 15, 2016)

I used to hang around an abandon prison in downtown Augusta Ga, never had any problems there until a buddy and I went in late at night. Had a one of the rusty jail cell doors open seemingly on its own, saw shadowy figures in the jail cells(tho that could just be eyes playing tricks in dark places) and in the basement, there was this overwhelming feeling of dread we both coulda sworn we saw a dude hanging at the end of the hall. Next day my buddy calls me saying he was hallucinating in church seeing this shadow person hanging in the corners of the ceilings and shit and he had nightmares the whole night before. So we decide to go back during the day and when we get close to the building he just throws the fuck up for no reason. We steady our nerves, go back inside to the basement and apologize profusely to whatever was fucking with us. Nothin happened again after we left and we havent been back since. 
Asides from my sister playing with a Ouija board and fucking that up, thats the only like, supernatural ghostie type stuff ive experienced


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 17, 2016)

Two stories....

One time me and a friend were settling into a grainer in this pretty empty yard in a small town. We were really tired and were just hoping to maybe sleep until our train pulled out. Once we were settled though we began to hear something rustling in the woods along the yard. It sounded pretty big and it was making all sorts of shrieking sounds. There were frogs you could hear in the distance and eventually we realized that whatever it was was trying to mimick it really loudly. Our dog began to freak out pretty hard and we couldn't get a good luck at what we were dealing with. Our best guest is that it might have been some drunk homebum. It was still a pretty spooky experience.

Another time we were just hanging out on the tracks and we saw what looked like a shadow child standing by this power box. Three of us saw the child creep around and peek at an oncoming train. The child looked at the train and then looked over at us. When the light from the unit shined over at the powerbox the boy just disappeared. We observed the child over at the powerbox for quite some time before he disappeared. A lot of people have been hit on those tracks and so it's totally possible that it was a ghost. ::dead::


----------



## kokomojoe (Mar 17, 2016)

This wasn't on the road but feel it's worthy of this thread nonetheless. There was a short point in my life where I literally just lost my mind. Everything was a weird coincidence and too much was happening to be written off as just coincidence (definitely sounds out there I know). I basically had been on a coke binge with some friends, we had been starting to do it fairly regularly, like every other day at least and I thought I might have had gotten bath salts based on the way I was feeling/acting. It literally was like I was in the matrix or some shit, I can't begin to go into the complete depths of all of it. 

Anyways, there was one instance where I had been reading some random shit online about aliens and how just by thinking about them they'd come. I know it sounds stupid and just absurd but, try to remember that truth and reality were no more than foreign abstracts in this state of mind I was in. So I was with some people and we were driving out in the country just cruising around, cause that's what you do hen you're in middle of nowhere Indiana, and I had just started thinking, believing practically, that we were going to see a UFO out there. I don't know why, just a weird psychotic inspired gut instinct. I personally didn't see it but the girl driving just said out of nowhere, HOLY SHIT WTF WAS THAT, while looking up at the sky. It could've been a shooting star or whatever but it definitely had me more freaked than I already was. She said it was green and moved really fast so I still don't know what to make of that since I wasn't the one who witnessed it.

Also around this time of my complete loss of reality, I was going to college. They were building this new building on campus and all the doors on floor level were locked but there was a walkway connected to an existing building on the third floor so I went up to see if I could check it out cause I'm naturally curious. As I was in the third floor walkway, some chick comes walking out really fast, completely ignoring me and goes into the old/existing building. I didn't think much of it and continued into the new building. It was a science building so it already looked kinda freaky with odd rooms and whatnot completely empty, also cameras everywhere. I noticed there were whiteboards outside several classrooms with Graham written on them. I assume this is a professors name and brush it off as nothing. Keep in mind there was NO ONE else in there when I was, which made the chick walking out so brisk kind of weird. Heading home I get about a mile from my house and see a kid walking on the side of the road wearing T-shirt and shorts. This was very odd considering it was February or March, still cold weather ind Indy. I pick him up and ask him where he's going and he says near the interstate (a ridiculously long walk in that clothing and distance) so I take him all the way, we talk and he's cool, I bum him some smokes and we talk about how crazy the technology cops have with being able to auto-scan license plates and shit. We drive under the interstate and he tells me to turn left on this road. The name of the road he told me to turn on was...Graham. The same I'd seen written on multiple whiteboards not even hours earlier. I drop him off at house in a neighborhood not too far off that road and wonder, what the fuck as I drive home. 

Once I started feeling this slip of reality and truth I quit doing any drugs, weed, alcohol, definitely no more coke, and only had continued smoking cigarettes. To this day I wonder if the chick I saw was the one who wrote that on the whiteboards or if it was all imaginary. I felt as if people were looking at the cameras in the new building and were watching, expecting me even. Was there a group conspiring against me or testing me in some way? It sounds crazy and stupid as all hell but until you really lose your mind for awhile it's easy to pass judgement or write it off as just crazy. There is a great chance that I had hallucinated and my mind filled in some blanks so vividly. It most likely was me just going full wingnut. At the same time though these coincidences still seem in-explainable to me. 

Not sure if this counts as "paranormal" per say but if not it's definitely a close relation to such topic.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Mar 17, 2016)

I have quite a few of these stories but here's one that happened a week or so ago.

I was sitting in gentilly yard waiting on a train. It was a warm sunny day. I randomly had that cheasy song "in the arms of the angels" (sarah mc loughlin? the one from those commercials) anyway. I just had this sense of serenity come over me and I thought there must be an angel watching me. I asked myself who my guardian angel was. In my minds eye I heard the word "Raphael" (keep in mind I don't know anything about angels or saints or at least much) so I get on my phone and punch in arch angel raphael. It says some things about how he's the angel of healing and travel. I then punch in the arch angel of travel and every thing on the list says raphael.

Oddly enough there were other signs I just found a green sweater right before I went out to the yard. (Green is a color of healing and is associated with raphael. Also a lot of the stones that I bought recently to make jewelry are also associated with him as I later looked up after buying them.


----------



## Odin (Mar 17, 2016)

Fox Spirit said:


> "in the arms of the angels" (sarah mc loughlin? the one from those commercials)



I'm not usually the one to say I get "emotional" with music or the like... but when I joined the service for some reason I was listening to her angel vocals. 

zoidberg likes

[V)>>(O,...,0)<<{v]


seriously. I'm stoned right now and I swear this song is gonna fuck me up.

hey foxspirit... keep good... travel well... it's one of those mornings.


----------



## Odin (Mar 17, 2016)

I just want to add something about dark places that roll down your spine with a dead vibe. 

I've had a few of those in the past. Forest areas near water and not... few basements in old buildings... cemeteries... 

It's a hair raising feeling I have had it before and it tells you to stay away. I don't know that everyone has it. Or perhaps people grow out of it thinking it's nonsense. I don't. I try to listen to that feeling... kinda like a fucking Geiger counter detecting deadly radiation. 

I admit it's not very logical and I fight it. I know more than once going into some dark place... I've had to move myself forward and sort of get angry. Kinda psyche out the space I'm traveling into. 

If that helps. 



The closest to a human/paranormal event I can recall was at a distance. The attic window of a house/small estate? surrounded by hedges. I couldn't have been more than ten or so. I swear there was a bearded floating head in the window that day. And I can't remember the exact expression on the face. 

But it was animated. 

Perhaps in anger or anguish.


----------



## I give up (Jul 19, 2016)

Odin said:


> Taking I-80 east after my enlistment. I think somewhere... Between Wyoming and Nebraska? maybe?
> 
> I saw what could have been numerous Meteors... separately not at once.
> Only weird thing was the streaks were if I put my hand up as thick as my index (or middle) finger against the sky. Also the color of the flame? was a greenish hue. with maybe white and blue highlights. Was it something else? I dunno... heard about green fire ball phenomenon in ufology though.
> ...



Green fireballs are old sats reentering the atmosphere copper burns a cool green


----------



## QU1DAM (Sep 15, 2018)

I searched for "UFO" and found this thread, so I'd like to add some stories of my own...I've got insomnia tonight so seems like a good time.

Ive seen a few UFOs and paranormal things while traveling or camping. Looks like most of what people here are writing about are ghosts...thats really cool. My stories are more about UFOs.

The first UFO I saw was with a group of people in a hot springs, somewhere in gold country CA. We were road tripping to the Symbiosis music festival in a gypsy wagon style camper, some time aroundthe mid 2000s, and on our way back we stopped at this hot springs that the people who were driving the small RV knew about. It was a really special place, I'd really like to see it again some day... there were mosaics inlaid around the springs and it said "Shangri La" at one part of it not sure how they pulled this off in the middle of nowhere. We had to get naked and wash off first to go in the hot springs, and this was the first time I'd ever been nude around people I didnt know very much and it was kinda exhilarating in a good way.

So someone who was there at the hot spring when we first got there gave the leader of our group a little DMT. I had never tried it yet, and up to that point I had not even been smoking cannabis or alcohol or tobacco, mostly because I was helping out with a smaller stage cooking food for people etc. So we went down to smoke the DMT at night a day later. They offered it to me and sproinkled it onto a bowl of weed, I took a moment to center myself with meditation before doing this. If this was a thread about psychedelic trips I would offer more details about what the DMT experience was like for me, but its about UFOs so what is important is that there was an element of higher intelligence beings and them guiding me on a journey across the cosmos with them...what else could it be but star people as the Native Americans call them?

We went to the springs after that and other people were already there. It was dark, this was just a place down a trail off a one way highway turnoff, completely unmarked. We got naked and joined them in the hot springs pool, it was nighttime pretty enchanting under the trees in the warm water next to a rushing river. The stars are out and I'm looking around as we're talking, mostly the two groups amongst each other. The girl who was given the DMT was talking and I was seeing flashing lights popping through her aura seeming to be a diagram of what she is saying in cadence with her speech pattern, and it stopped lighting up when she stopped talking; I looked into the river and seemed to be able to see the water molecules in bright pink and purple swirling rapidly colliding and tumbling...I knew that this had to be related to the DMT effects, and just sat quietly to myself in awe of what I was seeing.

My attention was drawn up the river, to the silhouette of the tall trees, where I saw a flashing light hovering behind the tops of the trees flashing red orange and yellow in a sequence. I thought to myself “this must be another DMT effect, who else could be seeing this but me?” I continued gazing at this silently,, and after a moment noticed that the other about dozen people had gone totally silent and weren’t talking behind me in the pool anymore. I looked back at them, and their faces were all pointed in the direction of the object I was looking at. I looked back at it and it was sill there and I asked aloud “are we all seeing this right now?” and one from our group along with a few of the others all agreed in their own way, we are all seeing that right now.

Eventually it took off, and we all started having a conversation as one big group. This UFO brought us together even though we were strangers, through its visitation. Commonly in passing I would not share the whole DMT part to this story, because its a great story even without that, but I saw other people in this thread mention they were drunk etc. so I thought it was okay to include that.

I have a couple other stories about paranormal experiences while traveling, but this one has turned out to be pretty long so I think I’m going to include them one by one as new posts to this thread…

Thanks for reading... Live long and prosper Earth people


----------



## QU1DAM (Sep 15, 2018)

This is more of a cryptid story I suppose...

I was camping with 2 other dudes in the Arcata forest part, some time after rainbow nationals in Washington and right before Occupy Wall Street really took off in 2010.

It was just one other dude and I that night. We made food, smoked some tabac and ganja, no drinking, put out the cook fire. Suddenly we heard crunching of branches like something was beyond the mound we were camping behind. We listened closely, no movement but we saw these glowing green spheres, 3 of them, appear around us on the ground.

We heard the branches crunch again a couple times, and we’re talking about what was going on, kinda weirded out. The dude I was camping with was visibly afraid and began trembling, I swear he was about to hold onto me like a teddy bear!

I tried to soothe him, and turned on the flashlight towards the green spheres. It made them seem to go away, but when the light went out the spheres were right there again. I approached the spheres and tried to poke it with a stick but the stick just kinda passed through it like it wasn’t there at all.

We had no other choice to accept the presence of the strange spheres and whatever else was out there and try to rest. It was kind of a “one eye open” night but we were left alone, and utterly mystified.


----------



## Dameon (Sep 15, 2018)

A while back, me and three friends were hopping the sunset line. We were outside of San Antonio at the catchout when it started pouring, and kept pouring. Eventually we found a house in a big field with a shack nearby. The house was really securely boarded up, but the shack was less so. We were desperate to get out of the rain after spending all night and all day getting rained on and soaked, so we were soon tucked into the shack, still wet but at least out of the rain and able to generate some communal warmth.

I wake up in the middle of the night and step out to take a leak. The rain has let up, it's a full moon. This shack and house are in the middle of a giant field, nothing nearby. It sounds like there's a loud fucking party going on in the securely boarded house, people laughing and glasses clinking and all the sounds of a decent but not crazy party. Plywood nailed shut over every opening, we'd checked all of it and it was tight, no way in without a crowbar. Fuck if I'm investigating, I go back to sleep.

In the morning, in retrospect, it seems pretty ridiculous, and I don't say a word about it. Except then one of my friends says that he woke up to the sounds of a party last night, and it turns out we all at some point woke up to the sounds of a party in that house separately.

There's scientific possibilities, there was a bar sort of nearby and it's possible it was just a weird audio thing where the sounds from the bar got specifically shot over to where we were, but it was just a little podunk town (those of you who've done the sunset route know it) and not even the weekend, so odd that the bar would be sounding that hopping in the wee hours of a weekday morning. I like to think there was a party of the damned or something crazy going on in that house, and it's probably a good thing we weren't able to get in there and wound up in the shack.


----------



## Katbearfoot (Sep 17, 2018)

Odin said:


> It's more common than you know. Don't rule anything out.
> 
> Have you ever as a kid... I'm saying... ten or so years old. Had a dream of being chased by something with a big head... through honey.?? I mean like your trying to run but the air around you is thick as sugar and molasses?
> 
> ...



Haha, and when you was a kid did you had a dream that the whole world was covered in Saran Wrap? Like you kept running away all over the world, but couldn’t hide in any houses or anything cuz they was all plastic covered? And there was not really any trees or anything? Just plastic covered houses and streets? And then maybe there was some lady wearing red lipstick talking into a walkie talkie, and you couldn’t see her whole face, just her nose and mouth.. She wuz saying somefing into the walkie talkie, but then instead of a response those firework things, the black “snakes” kept coming out of the walkie talkie? Just the black snake thingies coming out of the speaker, without the fire. Like she was calling for help on the walkie talkie, but then you just get black firework snakes coming out? Like ashes or whatever they’re made of..


Yeah, me neither. Never had that dream before. Sounds terrifying tho.


----------



## Katbearfoot (Sep 17, 2018)

The only spooky experience I’ve had was sleep paralysis and I wasn’t on the road. It was exactly like being visited by a spirit and/or a daemon or something. I’ll tell the story if anyone is interested.


----------



## Katbearfoot (Sep 17, 2018)

Dameon said:


> A while back, me and three friends were hopping the sunset line. We were outside of San Antonio at the catchout when it started pouring, and kept pouring. Eventually we found a house in a big field with a shack nearby. The house was really securely boarded up, but the shack was less so. We were desperate to get out of the rain after spending all night and all day getting rained on and soaked, so we were soon tucked into the shack, still wet but at least out of the rain and able to generate some communal warmth.
> 
> I wake up in the middle of the night and step out to take a leak. The rain has let up, it's a full moon. This shack and house are in the middle of a giant field, nothing nearby. It sounds like there's a loud fucking party going on in the securely boarded house, people laughing and glasses clinking and all the sounds of a decent but not crazy party. Plywood nailed shut over every opening, we'd checked all of it and it was tight, no way in without a crowbar. Fuck if I'm investigating, I go back to sleep.
> 
> ...



Cool story!

It sounds like a time slip! Or a time loop or something.. My friend was telling me about time slips cuz those stories give her the whammies. They’re pretty spooky indeed. Here’s a link to some, not saying they’re true, but it’s interesting reading: https://mysteriousuniverse.org/2012/11/cases-of-time-slips/


----------



## Katbearfoot (Sep 18, 2018)

QU1DAM said:


> This is more of a cryptid story I suppose...
> 
> I was camping with 2 other dudes in the Arcata forest part, some time after rainbow nationals in Washington and right before Occupy Wall Street really took off in 2010.
> 
> ...



Super interesting story.. I told it to my dad and he said that it sounds like this atmospheric phenomenon called ‘foo fighters’ (no, not the band).. I did a little bit of research, but need to do more because it’s confusing.. there are other spherical phenomena that may or may not be related to foo fighters.. there is ball lightning (which I’m really confused about, because wouldn’t it be really hot and made of plasma and catch everything on fire?), also ‘earth lights’ aka ghost lights.. more research is needed, but you’re definitely not alone in seeing strange spherical glowing things. How curious!


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Sep 22, 2018)

here's my ufo story

i was riding an IM across northern nevada in the middle of summer; i'd been on the train for at least a day coming from wyoming through UT overnight, just sitting in my underwear chugging water with no shade, so, kind of like a possibly trance-inducing experience, with all the noise, heat, light, everything...believe me i thought about it; i have got into some weird lucid daydreams in situations like that. but this was late at night and i was feeling semi normal again when i saw the light. it's not like i had been thinking about ufos or ever especially believed in them. but it was moving around the sky all crazy like it had no inertia, just a point of light, faint but clear in the great basin sky, flying back and forth and changing direction or stopping on a dime - just like you hear about in so many accounts. definitely not a spotlight, sky was totally clear. i remember just thinking "huh well whaddaya know i guess this is one of those things that people talk about when they talk about seeing a ufo, and i am in NV after all..." that was it, just watched it from the train for a while. the next morning i was in roseville. i have no particular idea what i think they are - if i were a bettin man i'd say, secret hi tech weapon system/physics experiment? as calvin & hobbes said "i think the surest sign that intelligent life exists elsewhere in the universe is that none of it has tried to contact us." who knows. 

i did have a sort of a ghost experience in the 9th ward after katrina, but i'm not certain it wasn't an overactive imagination thing, although it wasn't like how my imagination usually works. i remember "setting my intention" to be open to that sort of thing, which is not something i've ever done before or since but it just felt right then somehow, and i immediately felt like i was visited by & talking to an old african american woman who told me she'd passed away nearby because of the storm. felt very unusual and like it was too vivid for me to be just making it up, but i guess minds work like that sometimes, who knows...

someone told me a creepy story about seeing a 'skinwalker' on a bike tour somewhere in the southwestern desert a long time ago.....it's not really coming to me well enough to try to retell it. oh well. i used to be pretty skeptical about a lot of stuff before traveling but i've had some weird experiences of my own plus a lot of things i've heard from people who i don't think were crazy or fabulating. i reserve judgment as to what any of it actually means. there are more things in heaven and earth horatio, etc


----------



## Odin (Sep 22, 2018)

oak moth said:


> as calvin & hobbes said "i think the surest sign that intelligent life exists elsewhere in the universe is that none of it has tried to contact us." who knows.



awesome spot on.... thanks or sharing those tales... it makes me want to be in the middle o nowhere.


----------



## Frypan Meatboots (Sep 23, 2018)

Everymanalion said:


> I am reading a book about cryptids/ufos/ghosts etc and I am curious, has anyone been on the road/traveling and seen anything strange or something you cannot explain?
> 
> I remember once I was up in the Organ mountains in New Mexico at night hiking around and I saw an old time lantern, flame and all, about 50-75 yards adjacent to me on the mountain swaying as it is was walking, as I called out, it kept walking, not closer nor farther from me, just walking. I started making my way towards it out of curiosity and about 15 yards away I shone my flashlight on it and it dissapeared, there was no vegetation to hide behind, no prints(this was on the side of a gravely outcrop on the mountain, should have been slide prints) and no general disturbance.
> 
> Anything strange ever happen to you as well?


No but I watch X Files on my phone every day because it's free. I love that show. Aliens fascinate me so much.


----------



## QU1DAM (Oct 3, 2018)

I am pretty sure that soon I am going to kill myself soon by driving my van over a cliff, so I am going to leave these stories here as a final contribution to humanity.

1. My wife and I were camping in Santa Cruz CA, squatting in a park near a natural spring down the hill from UCSC, we were homeless doing (illegal) campfires for warmth food and hot water. It was a pretty cool camp we were tucked in perfectly under an oak tree nobody ever found us. It was nighttime, and I had been practicing wicca in a clearing near our camp during the previous nights. I was laying down in the tent and my wife went outside to go pee, when she gasped and shouted for me. I jumped up and went to her side, and there was this large orb rotating above the trees shining a bright white light on one side and bright blue on the other. It was drifting above the tree line, and as it went from one side to the other the blue / white would switch places. Then it stopepd in the middle of its path and descended to land, and while it was landing the Blue/White lights rapidly rotated like a strobe and its lights' beams were being split by the trees it was shining through. We both held onto each other and gasped as it landed, wondering what was about to happen? Were we about to meet ETs, or be abducted?

I wanted to go up to where it landed not to far on a trail to a clearing, but my wife thought it better not to who knows what was going on up there? I had shivers all over my spine and hair standing on end, when you see something that defies your rational mind and all you were ever taught about science you dont just look at it you _Feel_ its presence. 

The next morning we went to investigate the area and it was really creepy because there was someone else's camp, tent wide open, all the belongings strewn about as if there was a struggle. Things were left there sitting out that someone would not normally leave in a messy pile like that, such as a 9mm rifle? We had to think that the occupant of that tent must have beeen abducted....

2. My wife and I while camping at this same spot went to a Food Not Bombs one afternoon in Santa Cruz. We walked past the Zen Center to a large staircase but before we got to the stairs, we saw this dazzling sparkle in the sky. We both stopped to look at it as it seemed to hover miles high above Santa Cruz, rapidly rotating and changing metallic colors flashing. Another couple came up behind us and saw the same thing, we all stared at it until it rotated into a gold flash and disappeared. I felt mystified and wondering why there were so many UFOs visiting Santa Cruz.

3. We were renting a room at a house in Santa Cruz and there was tons of LSD in the fridge. The college kids who were there seemed more interested in playing FIFA and World of Warcraft so we took some doses and went for a bicycle ride along the coast for sunset. We sat ourselves down on a bench, it was just us looking at the water and shore giggling away. A truck pulled up into the parking spaces behind us, sat there for a little while, then left. Shortly after that, we saw this tremendously bright light along the northern horizon that increased in luminosity exponentially with such magnitude that we thought a nuclear bomb had gone off or something, we were frightened at its brilliance. Then the light flickered away and a waterborne craft slid through the water with ease to right in front of where we were sitting on the bench. It clearly resembled some kind of submarine, as the dark waves splashed across its hull it remained motionless. We looked at it closely and observed its exterior was glowing and there were kind of porthole windows along the top. We were puzzled as to why it stopped right where we were, and how did it make a light that was so bright it was as if the sun was rising. At first we thought it was the acid, but the unidentified submersible object looked and its baffling light looked as real as the truck that parked behind us moments before.

After we had a good long look at it, and supposedly it had a look at us, the submarine slipped through the water on a southward course along the shore.

During all these incidents, the camera on our droid had been malfunctioning.

I want to leave this here, because these were some of the most soul stirring moments in my life and they were special to me, and my wife is specifal to me too so when I am gone I want her to see these here so she knows I loved her and it did mean something, even though I was too weakk to keep going with this life.

Just keep praying, divine consciousness is listening


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

I went to Louisiana and went under a bridge to sleep and herd a voice with a French accent that said help help her nobody around


----------

